# Help me understand my puppy's voice.



## Sunflower (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi,

Merlin is 8 weeks old and is my first dog so I'm completely clueless. Can someone explain what all the different whimpers, whines, growls,yelps and barks mean?

Why does he bark at me, his food and the cat? 
Why does he make this funny clucking sound when he sniffs the floor?
Also he runs around the living room and crashes full pelt into the sofa, bounces off and does it again. You'd swear he was running around with his eyes closed lol! 

Sunflower. Xx


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/07/purchasing-vizsla-so-it-doesnt-end-up.html


www.vizslaclub.com/Library_club/Misc/puppy mill.doc


The below article was taken from the above website (edited for clarity):

"If you are planning to purchase a Vizsla puppy for your family, there are a few things you should know and consider. 

The first is words you should be aware of.

These are Family, Loyalty, Energy, Tail, Intelligent, Patience, Persistence, Rewarding, Trying, Versatile, Love, Exercise, Creativity, Surfing, Nose, Vet Bills, Food, Toys, Bedding.

We get our fair share of Vizslas into rescue from people who had researched information on the internet, which I understand is good.

The Vizsla can be a wonderful pet.

To clarify something, like people, all Vizsla are not created equal. 

That is why a good Vizsla breeder will "temperament test" puppies and try to place them into a home that matches the test results.

Picking your own puppy from a litter is not always the best idea. Be honest when a breeder ask you questions. These questions are asked to protect you and the dog. 


Taking a Vizsla into your home is a large responsibility, as their life span can be up to 15 years.


Living with one is like having a child.

Vizslas are typically slow to mature. You could end up with a 2-year-old puppy. 

They are family oriented. 

Don’t stick them in the back yard and expect to have a happy life. 

Don’t get one if everyone in the house is not excited about having it.

Expect the dog to be loyal and full of energy. To live peaceably with a Vizsla you must find some way to channel that energy.

The tail, while relative short, starts wagging around mid body and can unintentionally knock a small child down or deliver a series of sharp whacks to your hand or legs. 

Intelligent is a common word used to describe a Vizsla. I am a firm believer there are people out there that are not smart enough to own one.

Patience, persistence, and rewarding are words that could be used to describe the training of a Vizsla. They do not respond well to heavy-handed training, but can be quick learners. Some are very head strong.
Watching them execute their training can be rewarding for both their master and others. 

Versatile is another word used to describe a Vizsla. The breed can be used for hunting, retrieving, conformation, agility, fly ball, tracking, obedience, search and rescue, seeing eye dog, couch potato and last but not least lap dog.


While they could probably be taught to wave surf they are best suited for counter surfing.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

You'll learn to interpret the various sounds he makes. It just takes time. He will also adjust his sounds based on your reaction. If he knows you will pay attention whenever he barks, then he will bark when he wants your attention.

Savannah barks when she is amped up and wants to play. She also barks when she perceives something unusual. The barks sound slightly different. She has a slightly different whine for 'pay attention to me' that she gives me and for 'please go away' that she gives the cat. She doesn't bark at her food, so I'm unsure of that one. She does a yawn with sounds when she is overly excited. Her tired yawns are silent. She grumbles as she complies with a command that is inconvenient for her.  She sort of sings when she is bored. She groans when she lies down after an extra-hard play session. She yips when she dreams. I'm not sure of the clucking sound. Savannah doesn't do that one.

You will see the zoomies many times. Savannah always zoomed when she had too much energy, but as she got older, she would also zoom when she was frustrated and trying to learn patience.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Having raised one pup, and now working #2, I can attest to the FACT they are different in so many ways, and alike in so many others. Zoomies... I always called it the "wild thing" V#1 would bounce off the couch, she would fly through the hall, jump into the soft back cushions with all 4 feet (sending them flying) like a race track turn, and hit the floor running... on through the rest of the house, and back around for lap 2. We just stood back is a safe spot and waited till she was done. Most of the time she would do this upon returning from a walk, or play?? 
V#2 is just now 14 wks old.. He has only just really started zooming, and most of the time, it is when he is over tired, and needs a nap. It is also when he starts brutalizing our older dog. I put him right to bed!
V#1 loved to run, it was like her favorite thing in the world and she would ask/ come to me and start a VERY demanding aarrooo-oooo rooooo her mouth looked like a circle/ until I took her over to the play yard to run, and she would run circles full blast, and bank off the hill, and tease the other dogs because they couldn't catch her.
V#2 Doesn't run much at all, even in the play yard, he prances around sniffing , even when he picks up something and he is keeping it away from us, he just hops and jumps, and prances... very little "running"... 
V#1 Never went into the back yard alone, seemed to have a fear of it from day 1, but V#2 will spend hours just exploring, digging, eating tomatoes,apples etc that he finds on the ground. He has totally claimed the yard as his space! He loves it! 

sorry for the long read... They are just sooo different!!


----------

